# Shoulder issue



## PLINKING.40 (Mar 4, 2010)

what is the DW you are pulling.? I just got into archery 3 mths ago..and I was told to start at a real low poundage to "teach my sholders and muscles what to do, so i don't get into bad habits just so i can draw the weight of the bow...now im up to 57lbs..and can shoot 30 arrows without getting strained...


----------



## full moon (Feb 10, 2004)

look at this http://www.riparchery.com/


----------

